# `Shrooms and Blooms



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2017)

Magnolia blossoms for The Lady, and chanterelle mushrooms for me. I found the Mother Lode a little while ago, and got an onion sack full. And the swamp is slam full of garden spiders. I got enough of them varmints and webs in my whiskers to start a horror movie.


----------



## StateOfBaker (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like you had a good day too. I know a ten pound pecan sack when I see one.


----------



## GLS (Jun 9, 2017)

That is a load of chants for sure...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2017)

Very nice mess!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2017)

Ended up with a couple of pounds, and they all got put up for the winter. Had 4 frying pans full.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2017)

Gathered another sackful a little while ago, along with some suspected cinnabars. Doing some research now to verify on them. If so, I`ll go back and get some more of them that I left in the woods.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 14, 2017)

Man, what a haul. Yep, those look like cinnabars. If they have cross-ridges between the "gills," for sure.


----------



## GLS (Jun 14, 2017)

Nic, you are smart to cut'em loose from the ground.  Not only are they easier to clean before cooking, it helps preserve the underground structure.  Yep, cinnibars.  Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2017)

They made a fine omelette. It wasn`t real purty, but it was mighty good with some of our homegrown eggs.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ended up with a couple of pounds, and they all got put up for the winter. Had 4 frying pans full.



Hey Nick, how to you put them up for the winter?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> Hey Nick, how to you put them up for the winter?





Gil  (GLS) taught me how. I wash em to remove any dirt, dry them good, and lightly fry them in a mix of olive oil and butter. I only fry them for a minute or two, then i put them in vacuum seal containers with some of the olive oil and butter, then seal and freeze. I know this method will last for a year and they still be good.

Thanks again, Gil.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Gil  (GLS) taught me how. I wash em to remove any dirt, dry them good, and lightly fry them in a mix of olive oil and butter. I only fry them for a minute or two, then i put them in vacuum seal containers with some of the olive oil and butter, then seal and freeze. I know this method will last for a year and they still be good.
> 
> Thanks again, Gil.



Awesome, thanks!  Been meaning to take up mushroom hunting.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Jun 15, 2017)

Got me a good panful of chants the other day behind my house.  Good eatin!


----------

